# Shelter Pet Resuce Project



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all - I thought you would be interested in on a campaign I'm on for work. It's on behalf of the Ad Council, and it's a new website for their PSAs, including their Shelter Pet Project: http://my.adcouncil.org/theshelterpetproject/.

You can visit and view the PSAs, then share them with people via Facebook, Twitter, Chat, email or blogs. By making the PSAs easily shareable, more people will know about this important issue. 

It's kind of strange because last night I had a dream that we couldn't afford to keep Tucker and had to give him away. Of course this morning, I was sad but quickly cheered up when I realized it was a dream. But in the dream, we gave him to a good home... 

Happy holidays!


----------

